
Ask HN: Best Email client for Linux? - smarky
I need something with GMail support for a university account. I have been using Thunderbird, but I would like something actively in development.
======
stevekemp
When you say "with GMail support" I assume that you mean "Handles IMAP".

As you say Thunderbird seems stalled, but despite that it continues to work.
So are there specific annoyances you have with it? Or think you'd like
added/changed?

Most of the big (graphical) mail-clients are very similar in terms of
featuresets, if you ignore the GUI toolokit and similar distractions.

I personally prefer console mail-reading, for many years I used mutt, but then
I started to get annoyed that I couldn't script it terribly well. So I wrote
my own mail-client, console-based, modal, and scripted with Lua. It works for
me, and even has IMAP support, but I suspect it is not so useful for you:

[https://lumail.org/](https://lumail.org/)

[https://github.com/lumail/lumail/](https://github.com/lumail/lumail/)

~~~
bradknowles
IMO, Gmail isn’t really IMAP. It’s more like kinda semi sorta MAP.

You can’t ever delete mail from gmail. Only hide it, at best.

Gmail only ever has one folder, into which everything gets thrown.

------
steanne
the last thunderbird release was two days ago. it's not getting fancy new
features but it IS getting bug and security fixes, so if it suits your needs
there's no reason to switch.

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/thunderbird/52.5.0/releasenote...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/thunderbird/52.5.0/releasenotes/)

------
beavis2
[https://mail.google.com/](https://mail.google.com/)

------
sombragris
I use claws-mail. Not exactly fancy but it's fast, stable, and can handle
several GB of data in inboxes even in slow machines without a hiccup.

My second option, beacuse of the features it offers, would be Kmail/Kontact.

------
znpy
I use thunderbird, but I have fond memories of Evolution. It is way faster
than thunderbird.

Claws-mail is pretty good too, if you need something light yet functional.

------
vidaemseus
You could use Geary, Evolution, mutt.

